# Classic Paint Charts



## CoachPerry19 (Oct 23, 2019)

Anybody have references or pictures of classic color charts used by the various bike manufacturers?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2019)

No such animal exists. You need to try and match off of an original bike or find someone who has done it to provide you a code. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 23, 2019)

Scott McCaskey sells a Huffman color chart from 1940(?) on Ebay.  It shows the primary color with the secondary and pin combos.  There are also some wood rim color charts that exist.  There is a thread about TOC bikes and color; one 19th century chart is included.


----------



## Boris (Oct 24, 2019)

I asked this question several years ago with regard to Colson paint schemes. And although this link doesn't answer your question as I'm sure you'd like it to, Phil brings up some very good points worthy of consideration.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/colson-paint.25978/#post-135038


----------

